# FAO Scottish enthusiasts/traders - CANCELLED



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

The MacBug & Reptile Fair – Scotland 2010



Another member of those forum and I are to host a* Scottish bug and reptile fare*, in the early part of 2010.

We (and others), have felt for some time, that when it comes to these events, Scotland is poorly served, despite the fact, per head of the population, there are as many enthusiasts here in Scotland, as there are in England.

The fare will take place in *Edinburgh**,* affording easy access to all Scottish enthusiasts and traders. We have a venue agreed, and will be promoting the event as much as we can, because if it is a success, then it would be nice to think it could be an annual event, and part of the collector’s and traders calendar. In all truth, it would not even take that long for people in the NE of England to drive up, and attend.

Aside from our interest in these animals, I have experience of marketing and promoting major events, therefore, with the correct level of interest, this could be a real occasion.

At this moment in time, all that I am seeking to do is measure the level of interest that there might be, on this forum, and other forums. If you are a collector, then we would like to hear from you, _if you would have an interest in attending_. If you are a trader, we would like to hear from you_, if you are interested in attending_.


Thanks for reading

Steve & Helen

:no1:


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

i will definately come if there are inverts for sale and i will be there with a smile too:flrt:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd definitely be interested in coming along.


----------



## deansie26 (Apr 28, 2009)

*defo*

Ill for sure be there!


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

definately 100% there


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Word reaches me that some 'animal rights activists' have caused problems at some fair's down south?

What can you tell me about this, so that we have the heads up.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

id deo go if its a go ahead


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ad come if there was stuff for sale


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Good level of interest so far, and I have some good links to other Scottish based forums (thanks everyone).


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I will be there as I live there


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Word reaches me that some 'animal rights activists' have caused problems at some fair's down south?
> 
> What can you tell me about this, so that we have the heads up.
> 
> ...


they don't seem to care about inverts but for the reptile fairs they were claiming they were illegal as it's selling WC animals and people don't have licences.

Basically where the reps are concerned only sell CB or LTC (I think people at shows do anyway), though really they only cause trouble and spread lies, the event recently still went ahead.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think I'd come to that!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> they don't seem to care about inverts but for the reptile fairs they were claiming they were illegal as it's selling WC animals and people don't have licences.
> 
> Basically where the reps are concerned only sell CB or LTC (I think people at shows do anyway), though really they only cause trouble and spread lies, the event recently still went ahead.


In the end, what we want are going to do is put on a show that is ethical and attractive to the public. We will work within the law. If anyone attends and engages in unlawful acts, then the law would be on our side, and they would perhaps be spending a few days in the cells, in Edinnburgh, lol!

But thanks for the heads up.

If I get real spooked, I could always call these guys..



YouTube - THE A-TEAM intro

:whistling2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

20-30 minute drive opposed to 5 and a half hour to doncaster...Ill be there! I know hundreds of others who would happily attend too.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> 20-30 minute drive opposed to 5 and a half hour to doncaster...Ill be there! I know hundreds of others who would happily attend too.


We have whittled it down to three potential venues.

Which one we finally go with will heavily depend on the projected interest.

Steve

: victory:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

edinburgh seems to be a general place for a venue bout an hour from me and seems to be quite central as alot of keepers are from fife and surrounding area


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

kyledawelsh said:


> edinburgh seems to be a general place for a venue bout an hour from me and seems to be quite central as alot of keepers are from fife and surrounding area


And even Aberdeen (for example), is a couple of hours, really.

At the other end, Newcastle is also quite close, for Geordie enthusiasts.

Btw - I have put together a quick FB group so that we can keep you all up to speed, with dates, and so on.

If anyone would like the linkage (I have not written anything on it yet), please PM me.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

davieboi said:


> i will definately come if there are inverts for sale and i will be there with a smile too:flrt:


definetly up for it


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll definitely be going as well. Hopfully you should get alot of interest from the north east of england as well. Good luck mate, long overdue for a show up here.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Nismo75 said:


> I'll definitely be going as well. Hopfully you should get alot of interest* from the north east of england as well*. Good luck mate, long overdue for a show up here.


 
I would have thought so, as well, Nismo.


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

pm me the link mate al do what i can to help


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

i will be there


----------



## drumac (Oct 11, 2008)

Good luck mate -- long overdue in my opinion --I'll be there


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool.

Legally, reps can't be sold there, it appears, so it will be primarily an invert show, but a bloody good one!!!

:2thumb:


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pm me the details please


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Done that for you, Matt.

The FB group is really only there as a temp measure, until the site is done, although we will keep it going, even when it is done.

Updates will be available on both.

The FB group will also include some other items of interest, to those interested in this sort of thing.

Steve


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Myself and my partner Colin Wilson (BTS moderator) will be there. We might be interested in a table or two for trading but wont know until nearer the time depending on what we have available.

Woohoo, a show only 15 mins away from us :2thumb:

Can you pm me the link mate?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I will definitely be there!

PM me details/link please


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Meeee toooo 
That is if work allows - please pm me the details


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

Me too 
That is if work allows - please pm me the details


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Word reaches me that some 'animal rights activists' have caused problems at some fair's down south?
> 
> What can you tell me about this, so that we have the heads up.
> 
> ...



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/386477-guess-who-not-happy-bunny.html

I think this thread is about the problems you are referring to. Thing is though, its all a lot of noncence that they were on about. All the things they were saying were total lies, COMPLETE LIES and not just stretching truth either.

The show was not underground, it was completely legal and saying that the council was trying to shut it down:bash: seriously, why would they do that when it was the council that gave permission for it to go ahead in the first place. If it was illegal then it wouldnt have just been the activists roaming round "undercover" - it would have been raided and arrests made.... 

Not really a problem I don't think.



Why can't reps be sold at the show you are planning? You may want to put that on the thread in the snake section. Better still, ask a mod to merge the 2 threads into Herp Chat......or is it just me thats easily confused by the 2 seperate threads running:blush:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SelinaRealm said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/386477-guess-who-not-happy-bunny.html
> 
> I think this thread is about the problems you are referring to. Thing is though, its all a lot of noncence that they were on about. All the things they were saying were total lies, COMPLETE LIES and not just stretching truth either.
> 
> ...


 
Why can't reps be sold? As far as I can gather, while pet shops have a licence to do this, it would be illegal to so at the sort of fair we have in mind. 

Yes, there are two threads running, but that is merely because I was not sure what was the best section to place it in.

If one of the mods is up and around, and feels the need to merge the threads, that would be fine with me.

As far as the problems go, at other fair's, I have not read the link that you sent yet (but I will). All I can say is that do not worry. Anyone coming along to this will be able to enjoy the day, unfettered. (Trust me, in the heartland of my own city, security would not be a problem, let me put it that way)...

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay Selina, hi.

I read the link.

No idea who 'Connie' is, however, I got bored reading the thread after a couple of pages, as the OP appears to be alarmist and full of misinformation.

Since this is primarily a bug fair, then I do not see how anyone would have cause to have an issue with this. If anyone turns up and tries to disturb an event, then they will be breaking the law, and we would not hesitate to have them arrested, and if the show happened to be on a Friday, they could spend a nice three days in the High St cells. We would take the appropriate measures to ensure that everyone had a lovely day.


Steve


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Okay Selina, hi.
> 
> I read the link.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Yes. Agreed. I really don't think it would be a problem either. Just posted the link because you had asked for details of what had gone on down south.

With regards to selling reps at the fair, is it different in Scottish law than English in this situation. Sorry, just curious as I dont know how these things stand. Im assuming then that in England the same licencing problems in fairs do not exist since they can go ahead there and not Scotland then. 

The reason that I sayed it should be noted in the thread in the snake section is only because I only noticed it was an invert show because it had been mentioned on this thread. Thats not so clear on the snake section thread and it would make a huge difference to people since there are many into reptiles and not inverts and I think the replies of interest in the Snake section are on the assumption this was going to be a reptile and invert event.

I will still be over the moon to attend either way though as its still great to bring lots of us together up here in Scotland...:2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi,

It is not illegal, per se, it is just a very grey area, and would probably generate more hassle than it is worth. Scotland has it's own laws, of course, in some areas, but in this one regard, I don't think they differ that much from England.

It would have been nice to have some reps there, for sale, or what not, however, if it is going to create that much hassle, we will just market it as as bug fair. I suppose rep people could sell their equipment there, and can promote themselves through the official magazine that we will be producing for the event.

Steve


----------



## Midorie (Apr 12, 2009)

could i be pm'd the details or the link? I know a few people that would be very interested


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Of course.

More details will appear on this thread, as and when we have them, but sure, I will give you the link for the temp FB group for the MacBugs Fair.

Steve


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Id definately turn up, something Scotland has needed for a while methinks!


----------



## turion68 (Aug 30, 2009)

yep i would defo go


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

SCOTTISH INVERT SHOW - Now wait just a bloody minute...

Right it's OK now, I've fuelled up the car ansd I'm ready to go, now wher is it again...

:2thumb:

Oh, forgot to say, I'll def be there. : victory:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Higgt4 said:


> SCOTTISH INVERT SHOW - Now wait just a bloody minute...
> 
> Right it's OK now, I've fuelled up the car ansd I'm ready to go, now wher is it again...
> 
> ...


Just don't be giving any of those 'Section B' lads a lift over?

:whistling2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Scottish Exotic Reptiles Forum

What's up with this forum!!!

I registered, using an easy to recall password.

Then tried to log on - denied.

Got new password.

Tried that!

Denied...:bash:


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Scottish Exotic Reptiles Forum
> 
> What's up with this forum!!!
> 
> ...


Strange. I just went to check for you and logged in no problem. It's probably not the case, but, you don't have your caps lock on, on the keyboard or anything like that, do you? That could mess up your password input. 

If thats not the case, then you can post in the Registration Problems section on that forum and ask.......you dont need to be registered to post in that section.


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll come


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SelinaRealm said:


> Strange. I just went to check for you and logged in no problem. It's probably not the case, but, you don't have your caps lock on, on the keyboard or anything like that, do you? That could mess up your password input.
> 
> If thats not the case, then you can post in the Registration Problems section on that forum and ask.......you dont need to be registered to post in that section.


 
Nup.

Still not working for me.

LOL, maybe we are getting told something....


Steve


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

il be there with hubby and son
older brothers are interested too and their 4 sons so thats 9 from my area, plus a few men from nephews kick boxing club are interested in spiders so that may be several more. Can you pm me the details please so i can let them know?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Pinkytoes said:


> il be there with hubby and son
> older brothers are interested too and their 4 sons so thats 9 from my area, plus a few men from nephews kick boxing club are interested in spiders so that may be several more. Can you pm me the details please so i can let them know?


Fantastic to hear.

Kickboxing, huh? Ask them if they have ever heard of a thing called Krav Maga. That is what I want to do.

I might as well chuck the link for the FB group out, here.

The site will be complete soon, however, this group will act as an information point.

Steve



Login | Facebook


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Btw, do you think one of the mods would be happy to sticky this?

Thanks

S


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

http://macbug.yolasite.com/

Here is the start of our site.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Theres no mention of reptiles on there :gasp:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> Theres no mention of reptiles on there :gasp:


Hi Sarah,

That is because, having taken various views into account, it is going to be an invert fair. A good one. But an invert fair.

Steve


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah i understand, its less work to make it just inverts and with the APA the way they are lately its not worth the hassle :roll:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

x Sarah x said:


> Yeah i understand, its less work to make it just inverts and with* the APA the way they are lately its not worth the hassle* :roll:


I know, it's sad, but there you have it.

I could always have introduced the APA to the CSF. It would have been the end of the APA, lol.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

*aye*

I'll be there, stay next to glasgow but it would be worth the trip.:2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

This is coming together really well.

Some very helpful people, and some not very helpful, at all.

Thanks to the former.

:notworthy:


----------



## sneddz (Nov 12, 2007)

Whats the problem with selling reptiles? and what makes it a grey area?

Surely you are either allowed to or are not???

The last scottish show I went to was in 99 at the rothes halls and reptiles were being sold there, has the law since changed?


. . . . Oh and I will attend regardless:mf_dribble:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

sneddz said:


> Whats the problem with selling reptiles? and what makes it a grey area?
> 
> Surely you are either allowed to or are not???
> 
> ...


It was something to do with animal activists and the press.

Someone gave me a good account of the situation, either earlier on this thread, or by PM.

We are still exploring the possibility.

Steve


----------



## frank e (Sep 28, 2009)

me to ill be there


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

We will be able to give you the latest position on this, in terms of venue etc, next week.

Steve


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

nice one m8 once you have a poster or a banner send me it and i will fire it up on our forum


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

kyledawelsh said:


> nice one m8 once you have a poster or a banner send me it and i will fire it up on our forum


Will do, mate.

I am useless at that sort of thing, however, perhaps Karmadog, who is also doing this, perhaps she can do that part.

Steve


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Will do, mate.
> 
> I am useless at that sort of thing, however, perhaps Karmadog, who is also doing this, perhaps she can do that part.
> 
> Steve


no probs mate let me know am really looking forward to this


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks interesting, if I'm around in June I'll try and come down with a few mates. Shame it's that late in the year though.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> We will be able to give you the latest position on this, in terms of venue etc, next week.
> 
> Steve


Any updates?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes.

We're not doing it.

Sadly.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Gutted mate
Was really lookin forward to it!
:sad:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry, it was life stuff, rather than the event itself, that was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Aw man 

I was looking forward to that, and I was going to be up here as well.

Hope you guys are ok though.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I know mate, sometimes events sort of take over, as it were, and what was possible, is no longer so.

I am fine, thanks.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was looking forward to this. Oh well, I guess I'll _*need*_ to go to the BTS now.
:whistling2:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> I was looking forward to this. Oh well, I guess I'll _*need*_ to go to the BTS now.
> :whistling2:


 I want to go!

How you getting down? 
Up for giving me a lift!?:lol2:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

pire said:


> I want to go!
> 
> How you getting down?
> Up for giving me a lift!?:lol2:


I'll be taking my car if it's fixed in time, if not I think I'll just spend the day drowning my sorrows.
I can give you a lift no problem.
: victory:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

enlightenment said:


> Scottish Exotic Reptiles Forum
> 
> What's up with this forum!!!
> 
> ...


I usually have to refresh the page twice before it will accept my password [god knows why]. By the way, if say rep breeders were to bring stock with them which in affect had already been purchased prior to attending the event and the event was used as an exchange point only between said breeder and consumer, then would this be breaking any laws or ruffling any feathers? And me and the Missus and kids would defo be there.

DOH, just finished reading the rest of the posts!


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

has a date been set yet?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It's been cancelled.


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

davieboi said:


> has a date been set yet?


Think it's a no go mate, well gutted aswell.

Where is the BTS show? Might have to take a pop down there :2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

baws  was really looking forward to it - BTS it is then


----------



## JAMES DOW (Apr 25, 2010)

i'll be there if there are tarantulas for sale 100%:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

JAMES DOW said:


> i'll be there if there are tarantulas for sale 100%:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Do people only read the reply previously or something? 

I'm going to go edit the title now....


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

GRB said:


> Do people only read the reply previously or something?
> 
> I'm going to go edit the title now....


LOL, apparently so.

And, thanks, btw.

: victory:


----------



## rangers (Oct 4, 2009)

:gasp: i was looking forward to this .


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

GRB said:


> Do people only read the reply previously or something?
> 
> I'm going to go edit the title now....


I'm going


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> I'm going


 where is it and will there be tarantulas there?:whistling2:


----------



## tats (Oct 28, 2009)

we would be there for sure


----------

